
'Attacker' profits –$350k using flash loan and shorting on Ethereum - daveytea
https://twitter.com/dsearch3r/status/1228658354488324096
======
Traster
This thread once again proving that no one defines their acronyms on first
use. The twitter thread reads like gibberish. What is bZx, who is dydx, what
is a WBTC, what does "half~ half" mean, what is uniswap? is this $350k? or is
it 350K cryptocoin equivalents?

Oh and btw, the title says -$350k, but the thread says ~$350k. But what's _700
thousand dollars between friends_.

